# The Clog Dog has arrived!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Over 5 sq ft of advertising space. 3000 rpms to destroy roots out to 125'! This is the game changer!


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Did you build the housing (cart) for it?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope. It's made by Clog Squad


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Does that go inside a plumbing van?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Does that go inside a plumbing van?


yup


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I made 6 videos on the Dog. Check out the channel.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$5500.....

My 300 is getting old. The snap rings are jumping off every once in a while. Embarrassing if you have a watcher. 

Food for thought.


----------

